# Neues Smartphone aber welches?



## GiZm0 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute also ich fang mal bei null an.

Zurzeit besitze ich ein Iphone 3GS welches gerade nach und nach denn Geist auf gibt.

Ich bin jetzt als davor mir ein neues Handy zuzulegen die große Frage ist nur welches? HERR HILF!!!! :-O

Hier meine Kriterien die es unbending erfüllen sollte:
Erweiterbarer Speicher (für Musik und Filme)
Gute Kamera (da ich gerne Schnapschüsse mache)
Preislimit sind 200-300
Größe wie z.B Iphone 5


Was ich damit so mache:
Spiele spielen aber jetzt auch keine Ultra HD Games.
Hauptsächlich aber Surfen.
Filme anschauen


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Oktober 2013)

Kannst dir ja mal das hier ansehen: LG Electronics Optimus 4X HD P880 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die in den Bewertungen beschriebenen Kameraprobleme sollten mit der aktuellen Firmware laut meiner Kenntnis behoben worden sein


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Das 4X HD ist definitiv eine Überlegung, allerdings 4.7". In dem 4" Gebiet ist es aber auch ziemlich Schwierig ein gutes Gerät zu finden. 

Ich empfehle es extrem ungerne, aber ein S4 Mini wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Bedenke allerdings, das S4 Mini hat mit dem S4, außer dem Namen, überhaupt nichts gemein. Es ist Langsamer (allerdings schneller als das 4X HD!), hat einen weitaus schlechteren Display, weniger Software Support (was dann also auf gar keinen runtergestuft wird, da das beim S4 auch schlecht aussieht), einen kleineren Akku und eine schlechtere Kamera.

Da du ein 3GS hattest, und damit lange aus gekommen bist, spricht was gegen einen neuen Vertrag mit z.B einem iPhone 5s / 5c oder einem HTC One / Samsung Galaxy S4 / LG G2 / Moto X? Das sind Flagschiff Geräte, welche auch ihre zwei / drei Jahre Problemlos durchhalten und dich erfreuen, wie dein aktuelles iPhone.


----------



## GiZm0 (19. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Das 4X HD ist definitiv eine Überlegung, allerdings 4.7". In dem 4" Gebiet ist es aber auch ziemlich Schwierig ein gutes Gerät zu finden.
> 
> Ich empfehle es extrem ungerne, aber ein S4 Mini wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Bedenke allerdings, das S4 Mini hat mit dem S4, außer dem Namen, überhaupt nichts gemein. Es ist Langsamer (allerdings schneller als das 4X HD!), hat einen weitaus schlechteren Display, weniger Software Support (was dann also auf gar keinen runtergestuft wird, da das beim S4 auch schlecht aussieht), einen kleineren Akku und eine schlechtere Kamera.
> 
> Da du ein 3GS hattest, und damit lange aus gekommen bist, spricht was gegen einen neuen Vertrag mit z.B einem iPhone 5s / 5c oder einem HTC One / Samsung Galaxy S4 / LG G2 / Moto X? Das sind Flagschiff Geräte, welche auch ihre zwei / drei Jahre Problemlos durchhalten und dich erfreuen, wie dein aktuelles iPhone.


 

Ich möchte mir einfach in Zukunft meine Handys nicht über Verträge kaufen, da ich meine Vertrag so oder so nicht ausschöpfe, (außer Internetflat) da seh ich es ja nicht ein nur wegen einem Iphone 5s/c jeden Monat 35Euro zu bezahlen.
Jetzt bezahle ich meine 20Euro habe genau das was ich brauch vom Vertrag.
Das neuste Handy brauche ich auch nicht bzw. habe ich noch nie gebraucht. (das 3GS habe ich auch nur als Geschenk bekommen)


----------



## merhuett (19. Oktober 2013)

Du hast jetzt 20 € im Monat für 15 € mehr kriegst du ein aktuelles smartphone dazu. Das würde bedeuten das neue Handy kostet dich 360 € was ist dagegen einzuwenden? Die


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Also an der Rechnung kann was nicht Stimmen ...


----------



## GiZm0 (19. Oktober 2013)

merhuett schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt 20 € im Monat für 15 € mehr kriegst du ein aktuelles smartphone dazu. Das würde bedeuten das neue Handy kostet dich 360 € was ist dagegen einzuwenden? Die


 
Aber rechne das mal hoch wenn ich das Handy genau so lange habe wie mein Iphone 3GS 


Mit Handy im Vertrag
3jahre*35Euro = 1260Euro (da geh ich jetzt von einem Handy aus wo ich keinen Cent dazu bezahlen muss)

Ohne Handy
3Jahre*20Euro = 720Euro + sage ma 300Euro (wie erwähnt) für ein Handy wo mir reicht = 1020Euro


----------



## Bits-Bytes (19. Oktober 2013)

Schau dir mal jenes an.

Huawei Ascend P6 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lass dich nicht abschrecken, weil der Name nicht so geläufig ist.
Die bauen zurzeit echte P/L Knaller.

Gruß


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

An der Rechnung stimmt wieder etwas nicht. 
Den Zuschlag für das Handy bezahlst du zwei Jahre, danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Manni75 (19. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es mit dem Nexus 4 16gb ist ab 250 euro zu haben.    https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_16_GB?id=nexus_4_16gb     hat leider keinen erweiterbaren speicher


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Lest ihr den Startpost eigentlich? 



> Größe wie z.B Iphone 5



Wo ist ein Nexus 4 4" groß? Abgesehen davon kann man das Nexus 4 nicht mehr kaufen, weil das Nexus 5 vor der Tür steht . 6, setzen.
Das P6 ist kein schlechtes Telefon, keine Frage, aber auch 4.7" groß.


----------



## Apfelringo (19. Oktober 2013)

Kannst dir ja mal die Lumia Smartphones anschauen, die haben recht gute Kameras und liegen in deinen Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## GiZm0 (19. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> An der Rechnung stimmt wieder etwas nicht.
> Den Zuschlag für das Handy bezahlst du zwei Jahre, danach nicht mehr.


 
ups stimmt!

Verdammt jetzt wollte ich hier mal glänzen!! 
Mit meiner Mathematische fähigkeiten 

Gut komme trotzdem billiger weg.
Wenn ich das Handy wie z.B Iphone 5s was ich da trotzdem noch dazu Zahlen müsste


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Klar, du kommst immer Günstiger weg, wenn du das Smartphone so kaufst, als mit Vertrag. Deswegen habe ich meine Smartphone auch alle Unlocked gekauft.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (19. Oktober 2013)

Hier hast du noch ein paar Infos zum P6.

Test: HUAWEI Ascend P6 | BestBoyZ - YouTube

Gruß


----------



## GiZm0 (19. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Lest ihr den Startpost eigentlich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


DANKE! 

ushnok hats glaub ich gefunden Xperia SP was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## merhuett (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich führe das mal weiter aus  


Jetzt 20 € 2 Jahre = 480 €
mit Handy = 840 


840 - 480 = 360 € bei manchen Aktionen im MM kriegt man für einen 35 € Vertrag schon das s4 oder das one x mit Telekom Vertrag ( über mobilcom ). Bei Anbietern mit schlechtem Netz wie zb o2 auch schon das Eier Phone. 
Aber das würde ich an deiner stelle nicht nehmen da der erweiterbare Speicher wegfällt.


----------



## Ryle (19. Oktober 2013)

Fast nur surfen und dann ein 4" Gerät wollen ist aber auch irgendwie panne. Das Xperia SP ist brauchbar, aber auch größer. Kein besonderer Handschmeichler, leider mit Displaytasten und fest verbauten Akku was für mich immer ein K.O Kriterium wäre.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920 cyan Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GiZm0 (19. Oktober 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Nokia Lumia 920 cyan Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
glaube bei diesem Gerät kann man denn Speicher nicht erweitern.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (19. Oktober 2013)

Du wirst Technisch gesehen in der Preisklasse kein besseres finden wie das P6.
Und bringt alles mit was du dir vorgestellt hast, ausser das es einen etwas größeren Bildschirm  bietet.

Das könnte wiederum beim 





GiZm0 schrieb:


> Filme anschauen


 hilfreich sein. 

Gruß


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, wir wissen es jetzt das du das P6 magst ...
Und du bekommst besser Geräte, z.B Nexus 4.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen es jetzt das du das P6 magst ...



Bevorzugen würde ich eher das HTC One. 



ushnok schrieb:


> Und du bekommst besser Geräte, z.B Nexus 4.



Vergleich die beiden nochmal in ruhe. 

Gruß


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Vergleich die beiden nochmal in ruhe.


 
Worauf möchtest du hinaus?


----------



## Bits-Bytes (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Worauf möchtest du hinaus?



Kann man beim Nexus 4 eigentlich die



GiZm0 schrieb:


> Erweiterbarer Speicher (für Musik und Filme)



MicroSD wechseln? 

Nexus-Serie: Google kommentiert Verzicht auf microSD-Kartenslot bei Smartphones und Tablets

Ach ja Thema Cam...



GiZm0 schrieb:


> Gute Kamera (da ich gerne Schnapschüsse mache)



 So viel zum Thema Vergleich die beiden nochmal, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...



ushnok schrieb:


> Lest ihr den Startpost eigentlich?



  

Und jetzt du wieder. 

Gruß


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

HaHa. 

Bei der SD Karte hast du recht, das Nexus 4 hat keine. Ging ja aber auch um die Preisklasse, nicht direkt um die Anforderungen des TEs.

Also die Kamera des Ascend P6 ist keines falls besser als die des Nexus 4s, die ist sogar eher schlechter. Google mal nach Bildern vom P6, das ist erbärmlich. 

Ich? Ok, die CPU und der Display des Nexus 4 sind dem Ascend P6 überlegen. 

Huawei macht keine schlechten Telefone, nur haben sie nicht das zweit mächtigste Unternehmen der USA im Rücken um vollpreis Smartphones für die hälfte zu Verkaufen.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Bei der SD Karte hast du recht, das Nexus 4 hat keine. Ging ja aber auch um die Preisklasse, nicht direkt um die Anforderungen des TEs.





ushnok schrieb:


> Lest ihr den Startpost eigentlich?



  



ushnok schrieb:


> Also die Kamera des Ascend P6 ist keines falls besser als die des Nexus 4s, die ist sogar eher schlechter. Google mal nach Bildern vom P6, das ist erbärmlich.



Die Cam des P6 ist der des Nexus 4 einiges besser, gerade auch in etwas dunkleren Umgebungen.



ushnok schrieb:


> Huawei macht keine schlechten Telefone, nur haben sie nicht das zweit mächtigste Unternehmen der USA im Rücken um vollpreis Smartphones für die hälfte zu Verkaufen.



Die Verschwörungstheorie musst du mir mal näher erklären?

Gruß


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Die Cam des P6 ist der des Nexus 4 einiges besser.



Öhhm ja, wenn du meinst. Für Schnappschüsse reichen beide, mit beiden kannst du allerdings keinen Blumentopf Gewinnen.



Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Die Verschwörungstheorie musst du mir mal näher erklären.


 
Och du, gerne, nur das es keine "Verschwörungstheorie" ist. Das Nexus 4 ist die von Google subventionierte Version des LG Optimus G, welches das aktuelle Flagschiff von LG war. Das Nexus 4 hat nur äußerliche Modifikationen und kein LTE Modem, sonst sind sie Baugleich. Neu hat das Optimus G über 600$.
Das kann Huawei nicht, die können kein Flagschiff für die hälfte des Preises verkaufen.

Alleine wegen der Software ist das Nexus 4 übrigens um längen besser.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Och du, gerne, nur das es keine "Verschwörungstheorie" ist. Das Nexus 4 ist die von Google subventionierte Version des LG Optimus G, welches das aktuelle Flagschiff von LG war.



Das war keine Antwort auf meine Frage. 



ushnok schrieb:


> nur haben sie nicht das zweit mächtigste Unternehmen der USA im Rücken um vollpreis Smartphones für die hälfte zu Verkaufen.



Erkläre uns bitte was du damit meinst? 

Ich könnte noch ein paar Punkte mehr nennen aber,



Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Vergleich die beiden nochmal in ruhe.



Wir drehen uns im Kreis, gute Nacht.

Gruß


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis, gute Nacht.


 
Ja, du willst scheinbar nicht einsehen, das das Nexus 4 das bessere Smartphone ist, dies aber nicht daran liegt das das Ascend P6 ein schlechtes Smartphone ist, sondern daran, das es ein Flagschiff Gerät zum halben Preis ist.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Ja, du willst scheinbar nicht einsehen, das das Nexus 4 das bessere Smartphone ist, dies aber nicht daran liegt das das Ascend P6 ein schlechtes Smartphone ist, sondern daran, das es ein Flagschiff Gerät zum halben Preis ist.


  

Jetzt aber wirklich gute Nacht.

Gruß


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, was soll ich noch sagen. Ich bin auch raus, hat keinen Sinn, du willst nicht verstehen.

Edit: Wobei, eine Frage hätte ich noch: Was hast du gegen das Nexus 4, welche Smartphones hast du, das du das so Bewerten kannst?


----------



## Bits-Bytes (20. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> welche Smartphones hast du, das du das so Bewerten kannst?



Bis vor kurzen habe ich solche Geräte benzutzt.

Nummernschalter

Und ich denke immer noch dass das Orange etwas besseren Empfang hatte wie das Altgrüne.
Das hat mir auch die sehr zuvorkommende Dame von der Vermittlungsstelle bestätigt.

Grund meines wechsels von Wählscheibe auf ein Mobile phone war nur die Haptik, da das Herren Handtäschchen immer kleiner wurde, im zuge der Emanzipation.
Modern ist ja auch gerade das Thema abhören und Datensammlung, das war aber mit der Wählscheibe besser geregelt.
Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dem Wechsel noch nicht wirklich.

Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (20. Oktober 2013)

GiZm0 schrieb:


> DANKE!
> 
> ushnok hats glaub ich gefunden Xperia SP was haltet ihr davon?



Ich wollte genau dieses haben, allerdings war es im mediamarkt nicht verfügbar und ich musste das nexus 4 nehmen. Zur alternative stand noch das motorazar i .
Ich denke mit dem Sony machst du nix falsch. Ich habe hier noch das xperia m liegen was bis auf das display recht fix arbeitet


----------



## appron (2. November 2013)

Wie viel solls denn kosten?


----------



## appron (2. November 2013)

Ich bin vom htc begeistert


----------



## appron (2. November 2013)

Ich habe mir folgende Modelle angeschaut Vergleich Apple iPhone 5S vs HTC One: Alles was sie wissen müssen


----------



## worco (2. November 2013)

ich würde das neue ne><us 5 holen, wenn ich mir nicht vor kurzem erst nen LG zugelegt hätte. wenn geld keine rolle spielt gerne auch ein lg g2


----------

